# rumble strips on W&OD trail...



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

What's next? 10 mph speed limit? 

Those cracks in the pavement between falls church and tysons are speed bumps enough.
I try to bunny hop them all.



http://www.wtopnews.com/?nid=25&sid=885524


ARLINGTON, Va. -- If you stroll, run, skate or bike on the Washington and Old Dominion Trail, you know how crowded it can get.

Managers say the intersections on that paved trail have become so dangerous they plan to install traffic-calming measures this fall, including rumble strips and warnings painted on the ground.

The Washington Post reports three bicyclists have died on the trail in the past year. That's more fatalities than in the trail's first 31 years.

The 45-mile Washington and Old Dominion Trail stretches from Arlington County to Loudoun County. It's ranked among the nation's top 10 most popular trails by trail advocacy groups.

While the W&OD is among the region's most dangerous trails, use is up on trails across the region, and accidents aren't uncommon.

Information from, The Washington Post

(Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

all the more reason to stay away from these trails. it would better serve NoVA to return it to a railroad right of way and use it to extend VRE. MARC is overwhelmed at Brunswick and VRE has nothing going to the Leesburg area.

urban planning at it's best - way to go NoVA. i guess they could expand the W&OD like they did with 395 - add more lanes until it no longer is congetsed 

-steve


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> it would better serve NoVA to return it to a railroad right of way and use it to extend VRE.


That is right, the thing it too popular so let's shut it down.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MB1 said:


> That is right, the thing it too popular so let's shut it down.



Actually if we shut down I395 HOV and made it a big bike lane - it would solve lots of problems!


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

*I'd say widen the trail, but*

then it would just attract more riders. The real problem with an MUT is that it has to serve too many constituencies. Having bikers, joggers, skaters, strollers, and walkers all in the same 4-5 foot wide lane is like a bike sharing a one-lane road with cars and trucks. Size rules. On an MUT, it's even crazier because none of the aforementioned groups pays attention to any other. Bikers zoom ahead, walkers stop in the middle to chat, and skaters propel themselves along with their arms flying side to side. The real story is that more people aren't seriously hurt on MUTs.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

rails-to-trails are not designed to move people, period. they are "recovered" land that is used as a linear park to provide a scenic escape for recreational users. they do not undergo traffic density studies, rather, they are built based on projected lifetime useage numbers or local political pressures (see the WMRT for a classic example of the latter) and most of them are purchased for potential use as commuter rail lines - the trails are built for use in the intrim.

commuters taking to the trail are using in a manner for which it was not built. it would be better used as a commuter rail line instead of a low speed bike commuter road. i believe that the W&OD ROW was railbanked, but converting it back to a rail line would be a huge headache because of it's popularity. so much for interim use solutions.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

asciibaron said:


> rails-to-trails are not designed to move people, period. they are "recovered" land that is used as a linear park to provide a scenic escape for recreational users. they do not undergo traffic density studies, rather, they are built based on projected lifetime useage numbers or local political pressures (see the WMRT for a classic example of the latter) and most of them are purchased for potential use as commuter rail lines - the trails are built for use in the intrim.
> 
> commuters taking to the trail are using in a manner for which it was not built. it would be better used as a commuter rail line instead of a low speed bike commuter road. i believe that the W&OD ROW was railbanked, but converting it back to a rail line would be a huge headache because of it's popularity. so much for interim use solutions.


It's a nice-sounding solution, but doesn't really address anything. There are far too many obstacles in converting it back to a railroad (as you pointed out). What needs to happen is for VDOT to start incorporating bike lanes into new (and old) roads. It would ease congestion on bike paths, make safer bikeways, they wouldn't bother drivers, as they would get bikes safely out of travel lanes. As it is, if that's the direction you want to go on your bike, then that's the only way to get there.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

MB1 said:


> That is right, the thing it too popular so let's shut it down.


Here is an article from the Post Magazine that mentions how seven of the 10 all-time busiest days on the Metro have been since March: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/08/08/AR2006080800987.html

Metro is obviously being used in a way it wasn't designed. Maybe we should take it out and stick a MUT in the tunnels.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

bas said:


> What's next? 10 mph speed limit?
> 
> Those cracks in the pavement between falls church and tysons are speed bumps enough.
> I try to bunny hop them all.
> ...


This was on A1 of the Post (I posted it in General before I saw your post):
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/08/17/AR2006081701613.html
Bicycling on Popular W& OD Trail No Longer a Breeze
Speeders, Soaring Usage Have Heightened Danger


----------

